# Fishing off boat launch



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Last week we encountered people fishing right on the boat launch dock, for the most part I don't mind it but this particular dock was narrow and those folks fishing had no clue that with them being on it would make it a bit difficult to launch my boat. Without saying anything I decided to back my boat into the water while my 13yr old walked along the side on the dock holding the line so he can back the boat off the trailer, but sure enough those people were in his way, they just sat there watching my son struggling trying not to trip over their chairs and fishing poles. After a min or so I asked them if they could move there things out of the way, they did but the funny thing is they looked as if I was disturbing their fishing, making me feel like a jerk. Just thought I would share my frustration on this, and would like to hear how others would handle this.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

Everyone should get a chance to fish, and find a spot to do it, but its called a boat launch for a reason. If its really someone's only option they should at least be courteous enough for its intended use. Either give people some room, or maybe just a hand launching? If they would have helped you at the minimum your outlook might have been different.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nobody likes to be asked to do the right thing, lol. I've had it happen and they normally move if asked. I don't feel like a jerk though, I'm the one paying fees to use it.


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I see a launch as I see a pier, it is put in place for boaters first. You may use it too fish from but keep in mind that it is in place for boaters. 
I will give you as much room as I can when I am using either one, but my safety comes first, and if I have to come in quick and close sorry.

fish, hunt, get outside and be happy.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Had a simular incedent years ago, only coming in instead of going out.

A group was fishing both sids of the launch. I was coming in with my boat. One of the guys in the group shouts out, watch for my line !

I told him to watch for my boat.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

dman11 said:


> After a min or so I asked them if they could move there things out of the way, they did but the funny thing is they looked as if I was disturbing their fishing, making me feel like a jerk. Just thought I would share my frustration on this, and would like to hear how others would handle this.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Please don't feel like you were a jerk, because you weren't. You were well within your rights to ask them to move. 

I don't make a fuss, but I am direct and tell them to please move while I do my business.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Its a boat launch not a fishing pier. I hate when people cant show some courtesy at boat launches. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engi


----------



## ifishmich69 (Aug 8, 2011)

There's definitely no reason to feel like a jerk! Political correctness has gotten way out of hand and if someone is in the wrong, tell them they're wrong. There's a time for tact and a time to be blunt. When it as blatant as setting up on a boat dock and being in everyone's way, it's time to be blunt! Especially if one of my kids are with me. You try to teach your kids the right way to do things and that is definitely not the right way.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I thought there was a law against swimming & fishing @ the boat launches?


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your responses, you guys are right, next time I see people fishing on that dock I'm telling them to move, not asking. I shouldn't have to risk myself or my son getting hurt trying to dance around them especially on a narrow dock.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes,it's frustrating but not everyone owns a boat and some launches are the only place accessable for some to fish.Common courtesy from both boaters and dock fishermen would go a long ways...


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

There are signs posted 'no fishing or swimming' at a lot of launches for a reason, safety is the main reason. Like I said in my earlier post, I don't mind fishing off a boat dock but when it poses a safety issue, and those fishing on the dock don't realize it, then being courteous is the last thing on my mind.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

@Axiom, you're right, I looked it up and fishing on any boat dock launch area is prohibited. It's stated in the fishing rules & regulations.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

dman11 said:


> @Axiom, you're right, I looked it up and fishing on any boat dock launch area is prohibited. It's stated in the fishing rules & regulations.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I didn't see that in the fishing guide. Could you provide the link where you found that?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I'd have pushed em in and taken their stuff if it was worth anything. If not I'd have thrown it in after them.

Not really... but I would have asked them to move, politely at first, more stearnly if being nice didn't get me anywhere.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

brookie1 said:


> I didn't see that in the fishing guide. Could you provide the link where you found that?


 Yea me too. They are sometimes posted no swimming or diving for liability purposes. I almost always make a few casts off off the launch dock if no one has been there a while before putting the boat in pays off sometimes. Anyone with half a brain will move when a boat comes in. If they were in chairs fishing off that dock thats called camping. I'm easy going but if it was me I would have said were going to dock give us some room if they didnt move as we were coming in.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

dman,

What lake/launch was this at? FRANK


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just want to let everyone know my last comment stated that there's a law against fishing on boat launches, that was a mistake, I was looking at the wrong rules and regulations. Sorry for the mix up!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skyhawk (Jul 29, 2012)

It's against the law if posted on the dock and some are! A launch is not the place to be fishing anyway as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I have never had this problem, but most people seem to get out of my way. Many times those fishing on the dock will help out. The bigger problem, in my experience, has been jet skies using the ramp as their own personal beach.


----------

